# *** Outback News Alert!! ***



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Outback rear slides are now radically different...time to upgrade your TT!!!

I was speaking to an Outback factory supervisor a few days ago. I kept getting passed up the chain of command because I asked why the 28RSDS weight ratings next to the floorplans on the 2005 brochure were so different from the website's specifications page. I ended up speaking with someone in management. He was incredibly helpful and asked me what I would change to improve the Outback. I immediately told him that I wished that the curbside window of the rear slide was higher so my feet wouldn't kick the blinds in the night.

He informed me that the following modifications were now in place at the factory for at least a week now:

1) Rear slide curbside window is now gone. (I'm cool with that as I only really spend time in the slide when sleeping!)

2) The window has been replaced by a storage compartment that runs the length of the slide. I was assured that is was high enough to not interfere with feet.

3) The addition of a shelf that runs the length of slide over the "headboard." Yeah, a place for watches, jewelry and stuff!

I asked for digital pics, but haven't gotten any yet!

If anyone takes delivery of a new (off the factory floor) unit with these mods, will you please post them to the gallery and let everyone know??


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you discuss the existence of Outbackers.com?


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Did you discuss the existence of Outbackers.com?
> [snapback]49144[/snapback]​


Actually, YES. He felt it was a positive thing. He had some reservations about the fact that some information is not "fact checked" but overall he was positive. Maybe my mention of Outbackers.com made him hesitant to send me pics?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool changes...thanks


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Speaking of information that isn't fact checked, did he have any explanation for the differences in weight statements that started your whole conversation? I bought a 28RSDS based upon the brochure and I definitely feel a little misled.

Based upon the brochure weights, I should be safely within my trucks specs. With the website weights, which I believe are probably the more accurate numbers now that I have tried to tow it over the Sierra a couple times, it's too close for safety.

I love my Outback and I will buy a new(er) truck soon anyway. But I have also been a little sore about that.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree with your assessment of the foot banging blind too! I hate that thing. But I like the daylight that the window lets in during the daytime. I have been considering replacing it with a small roll-up shade.

The windows are a selling point for the Outback in my opinion. And many of the friends who have come into ours have commented on all the windows.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey -- tell him that we will start checking our facts when they start doing Quality Control !!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the shelf idea. I was going to make one myself next week while I was on vacation...now mabye I can just order one and it will match the TT,

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...did that "factory supervisor" have blood shot eyes and looking to get some munchies?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the shelf idea (should have been done a long time ago), but I would miss the window. A large part of the Outback appeal is how 'light' they are.

As for the blinds getting banged around by my feet, I found a simple solution...

Just raise them high enough to clear your feet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As for the blinds getting banged around by my feet, I found a simple solution...
> 
> Just raise them high enough to clear your feet!


Yeah, but doesn't that defeat the purpose of the blinds in the first place? Just hope the sun doesn't rise on that side!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CJ999 - the problem you face isn't just with the Outbacks its pretty much industry wide. RVIA the trade group will be starting in 2006 to require that the units be weighed. Right now the weights are a general weight based on a base unit then they add the weight of the options, which is pretty inaccurate as you found out. I wish this was just and Outback problem, then it could be corrected but its been a known problem for years. I know it doesn't help in your case but hopefully you can feel better that you are not alone.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> RVIA the trade group will be starting in 2006 to require that the units be weighed.


It's about time. Will that weigh be as it leaves the factory Y-Guy? I agree that it is a long time coming, and I for one welcome it.

As for the changes to the slide, I kinda like having the two windows in the slide for ventilation on nights when it is not hot enough to justify the A/C. I installed room darkening roller shades throughout the camper, and wow, what a difference. No more feet banging into the blinds, and no more getting up at the crack of dawn. I actually slept 'til 8 am once or twice on our last trip.









Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tim, that's one of the things I'm looking forward to in the 31RQS. There aren't any mini-blinds, just pulldown fabric shades.









I hated those miniblinds!










Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I always thought the facts were well discussed here. If a fact was inaccurate it was pointed out by someone. Such as the statement that it was a design defect and rear heavy. Sounds like selective reading and he did not have all the facts about this forum.









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd rather keep the window. We just replaced all the mini-blinds at bed locations with roll up shades. No more clanging in the night.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I limo tinted mine.

Still have the problem of seeing inside at night from the outside when the lights are on, so I'm not dark enough yet.

But after lights out, you can raise the blinds to the sky and not worry about sunshine.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

We were just at the dealership looking at the Outback 21RS and the first thing I noticed was the shelf and storage cupboard area on the slide, and I thought it was quite nice. I did not realize it was a 2006, but it must have been. There was no price sheet inside to indicate the year, so I assumed it was a 2005. But it was quite nice.


----------

